# '01 Kodiak snorkels & rad relocate - all out front w/ pics



## JPs300

This bike has been done for a couple years now, just got around to getting some pics as it actually going up for sale. Several of the pics were snapped right after pulling the plastics to clean it up after a weekend of playing, so it's pretty dirty in some pics. 



I don't like the typical "nut hugger" air box snork that seemingly so many people do on these machines, where it comes up between your legs directly over top the fuel tank. It's functional, but ain't pretty & might cause you not to ever have kids. - Anyhow, three 2" PVC risers sanded & rattle-can blacked. 2" industrial flex ducting hose for all routing. All vent lines are run into one of the intake snorks(don't honestly remember off hand if it's the air-box or belt intake). 

The rad relocate is as simple as it gets. He bought the bike a few days before we were headed to our local mud park, so we simply welded a few tabs/legs onto the rack & mounted it up. - Always planned to cover it, but never have as it's worked flawless & we really haven't had a need to mess with it. 




















Belt exhaust comes straight out the back of the bottom of the belt box......not the easiest place to route forward from. 









Belt intake - used a 90" rubber fernco adapter coming off the case, then a short section of 2" metal exhaust pipe to clamp the elbow & flex onto. 









Carb was off in these pics due to a cracked float. Quality flex for the win on this connection:


----------



## jrpro130

Looks great, nice work!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## JPs300

Thanks guys


----------



## jctgumby

And this is why you are "The Man" JP. It's your world, I just live in it, LoL. Awesome job brother.


----------



## JPs300

^ LOL! 

"I'm the MAN of my house, when she's not around...
I wear the pants, as soon as I do the laundry....
I'll come home when I'm good & ready, to sleep on the couch....
Cause a MAN's gotta do what MAN's gotta do, & I'm gonna do what she tells me too....."


----------

